# Must be hungry this week, grilled pork loin



## WNCRick (Sep 24, 2007)

Gave the smoker a rest and rubbed this guy with a slight coat of mustard and a heavy coat of webers chicago steak seasoning ( don't care for it on beef, but love it on pork) after scoring the fat cap and threw it on the grill. 










Gave it some color then moved it to the top to finish cooking with some bacon, grannies, and onions.
























Apple and bacon made magic together and I ate all the onions before a slice was even served.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Looks great.


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 22, 2009)

Oh Boy, that is top shelf right there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sudshunter (Jan 20, 2008)

boy that looks great....


----------

